# something long red coming out of bum of the please help pigeon



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

hi i have a big problem right now i have a white pigeon and something round the length of about 4 inches is coming out of the pigeons butt its circumference is a little smaller than a straw. it is red in color and the pigeon is not moving much i will try to get a picture if it comes close to the loft right now its on the roof of me house. the thing is dragging on the roof please help me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to know what you are describing without seeing it. Nothing you can do anyway until you catch the bird. Then you can take a picture.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i got the pictures


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

she is bleeding alot help plz


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That looks terrible. I'm so sorry to hear this.. the poor girl!

It looks like an intestine or something. Hopefully an expert will be around shortly.

I hope she'll be ok in time. Please capture her and don't let her fly out in the wild like that. Poor girl.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

thank you for your concern i really need jay to be on he is very helpful


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it the cloaca? I don't know if I spelt it right, but we had to deal with this hanging out in our chicken. We managed to push it back in, but it just kept on coming out, needs to be looked at by a vet and appropriately 'stitched' in, as we learnt. :/ Poor thing  the hardships of being a woman


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird needs to go to an avian vet asap.*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

What Do U Think It Is?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

could it be the intestine?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you please catch her, secure her in a cage and bring her to the vet? She is in serious condition, I cannot imagine how much pain she is in and how uncomfortable that is.

Please help her.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

in dnt have enough money for the vet im only 13 i can catch her easily she is barely flying and if you look at the thing coming out its not thick but close to the butt it is thick shaped like a oval where its coming out and then gets thinner till the end


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and the pigeon is not eating just drinking water and also its not pooping at all since yesterday about 30 hours she hasnt pooped


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i have looked at it again it is getting very thick where its coming out could it be a egg


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

That's her inside is coming out...OMG poor pigeon.
Keep her in a quiet warm place with water..offer seeds.
Remember that link that i sent you before with that pigeon you had with broken wing and legs? Call them and tell them the situation and ask them to get a volunteer to pick up the pigeon. This is serious, so ask your mom to talk to them.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I see it has a band..it's your pigeon?
Then you have to get it at the vet...no other solution.
Otherwise there's not much you can do. Do not stress her out.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i didnt put the band on their the band is from its previous owner but i bought it from him and the band stayed on her but it is my pigeon how much would it cost for the vet and also she is drooling her saliva alot


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

OMG...
If she's drooling a lot then I'm sorry but her end is near. If u can't take her to a vet then take her to slaughter (euthanize). I didn't believe I just said that but .... Don't let her suffer. Going to vet may cost u upto 1000 dollors bcos this is a serious case.
Why don't u call a pigeon volunteer for rescue...?
I came across such a case many time ago. Not mine but another fancier's hen suffered. His hen was about to lay and could not get it done. And few days later there was that solid blob not such a pipe shaped thing that was stuck in her vent and she died with a hanging neck with water coming out.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

A vet here in Ontario is $80 ...to inspect her. I am sure they would give you a discount if you tell your situation.
I am sorry to say, but she is suffering right now. Best is to take her now.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

is their any chance she can still survive ?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> is their any chance she can still survive ?


There is no chance. She will die of a slow, painful death.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

how can u be sure?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

she only drools when i hold her upside down now when she right side up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh the poor thing. That is terrible. Never seen so much on the outside. I'm afraid she isn't going to make it. But I couldn't just let her suffer. I'd have her euthanized. I'm so sorry. You can't fix this. It would take a vet and surgery. Too much I'm afraid.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Jay. I had a bird in similar condition a few years ago. She had the surgery and still died. In retrospect, I wish I would have had her euthanized. It would have been the kindest thing I could have done for her.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

whats is euthonized


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a veterinarian humanely end her life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, But that would be the kindest thing for her.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

well she has died today in the morning a took a picture of her yesterday as a reminder of her


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

r.i.p. : ( is there any way i can prevent this type of problem


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Get out of pigeons .


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Pigeon Guy,
You may be young and inexperienced but there's always a place to start. In anycase, taking care of a living creature means you have to be responsible. You're the owner and you need to take care of their health, safety, well-being, among other things.

Make sure they get good food, fresh clean water, a good place to nest, a clean and SAFE home away from predators and harsh weather. Read up about pigeon's health, participate more in this forum - this is honestly the best place to learn about pigeons - ask questions, and before long, you will be more experienced and knowledgeable and your pigeons will benefit from all that.

Don't be discouraged. Just be a more responsible owner. 

In the memory of that beautiful white bird (does she have a name?), why don't you now.. to prevent future causes of that... include calcium supplement to all the other hens in your care. Are they getting enough grit and sunshine?

Are they getting enough nutrients? A balanced one? Is their loft secured from predators?

You now have to look at the overall aspect of the pigeon care. Perhaps that bird was far too gone when you bought her. But it's never too late to start caring and doing something for the others.

Good luck. Thank you for loving pigeons and wanting to learn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons need calcium, and vitamin D3. Especially the hens. Lack of it can cause something like this. Not saying that is what caused it, but it can. Without enough calcium, they can't push the egg out and can become egg bound, or get a prolapse, and other problems.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to have funds for preventatives, like vitamins and minerals and certain medications and also you need to save up an emergency fund for situations like this, it is irresponsible to do otherwise. *


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very sorry about your bird, and I'm sure you feel bad  But the others are right as far as feed, vitamins, meds, etc. Although it won't definitely prevent a prolapsed cloaca, at least you'll be somewhat ready. Calcium is extremely important! But Prolapsed Cloaca needs Immediate Veterinary Care.
http://www.avianweb.com/Prolapse.htm
http://www.lbah.com/avian/prolapsed_cloaca.htm


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

how can i put calcium in the pigeons and what happens if there is no grit for the bird to eat?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

??????????????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> how can i put calcium in the pigeons and what happens if there is no grit for the bird to eat?


Give them Hi-Cal grit, and crushed oyster shell. Or buy a calcium supplement from a pigeon supply. They need grit to be able to help them digest their feed. They eat whole seed. The grit helps them to crush it up. Don't you give them grit?

If you own pigeons, or any animal, you need to read up on them and find out what their needs are. That's being responsible. It isn't fair of you to own them, if you don't take care of their needs, and have meds on hand for the common things that happen to them.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

how much does that stuff cost and my pigeons go out and fly and i have a place in my uard where there is alot of small rocks so when they fly they get their own grit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone who keeps pigeons, owes it to them to supply the things they need to stay strong and healthy. Pigeon grit has minerals and calcium in it that they need. They all need calcium to stay strong, and hens need even more. It doesn't cost all that much, but if you cannot afford to buy the basics that they need, then you can't afford to keep any animal. You have to put some expense into them. Most buy supplements and vitamins to help keep them healthy. If you care about them, then you want to take care of their needs. They don't get all that they need from seed. Especially wild bird seed, if that is what they are fed. Chopped up greens are good for them too, and helps to keep them healthy. Go online and read about pigeons and what they require. It'll give you ideas.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

As Jay has mentioned......these are the basic things they need, and its up to to supply them if your going to keep birds. If your young and don't have any money.......do some odd jobs or something to earn some!
Most feed and grain stores carry grit and oyster shell by the pound, it's not that expensive. If your mother cooks eggs, take the shells, dry them, crush them and sprinkle them around where you feed your birds for the time being until you find some grit and oyster shell.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> As Jay has mentioned......these are the basic things they need, and its up to to supply them if your going to keep birds. If your young and don't have any money.......do some odd jobs or something to earn some!
> Most feed and grain stores carry grit and oyster shell by the pound, it's not that expensive. If your mother cooks eggs, take the shells, dry them, crush them and sprinkle them around where you feed your birds for the time being until you find some grit and oyster shell.



The eggshells are a good idea, just make sure you microwave them for a few minutes first to kill any bacteria. Or maybe boil them first, for a few minutes.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i have calcium pills can i grind them up and put them in the water


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. They won't dissolve well in water.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You find in Canada grit with oyster shell. It's$ $3.
But they need minerals from red stones.
My pigeons like crushed chicken egg shell ( that had been washed and dried).


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what are red stone and do you think pet land or pet smart would have oyster shells and grit?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

thepigeonguy said:


> what are red stone and do you think pet land or pet smart would have oyster shells and grit?


Find this at Petsmart..... http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...601&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Find this at Petsmart..... http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...601&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No



The smaller grit would be too small, and a pigeon would just ignore it. I'm not sure how large the larger grit is. Have you seen it, aside from the picture I mean. If it's really small pieces then they won't bother with it. 

Don't you have a place somewhere there that sells grains and other supplies, like for chickens? We have a True Value hardware and grain place out here where I can get the Kaytee Baymor Hi-Cal grit. And an Agway 30 min. from here that sells calcium nuggets, which I like better than the oyster shell, as they are the size of pigeon grit. If you call around, you can probably find these things too.

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

im in calgary alberta i havent seen the grit and i finally got a baby ))))))


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well look up places in your area that sell grain, seed and chicken supplies. Find one that will sell pigeon grit.
Congrats on the baby, just make sure you get these things as they need calcium and such to grow strong.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok thank you jay any tips for keeping the babys safe and do babys need to drink water and if so do i have to do it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The parents feed them all that they need. I always leave a small crock of water and one of seed in the nest box. That way the babies see the parents eat, and learn to eat at an early age. When they are eating on their own, they will have to learn to drink on their own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you have closed off any places where a snake or rodent can get in, because it will eat the baby.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your parents need to help you provide what these birds need or find someone who can do that for them. pigeons need quality feed, a calcium source, red grit, bathing and medications kept on hand for just in case , also having a hand feeding formula in the freezer can be handy when and if needed. so IMO someone needs to be responsible for them, and that would be the adults in your life who can provide it.


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh thats great...!! I've learned something new from Jay3. So, we can feed crushed egg shell to our babies. Isn't it..??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they need a regular everyday source of calcium, so if you eat allot of eggs everyday and want to sterilize the shells then go for it.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

so i just get eggs boil them let them dry and then crush them and what do i do after do i just mix it in their feed or just make them a big pile of crushed egg shells


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> so i just get eggs boil them let them dry and then crush them and what do i do after do i just mix it in their feed or just make them a big pile of crushed egg shells


your parents need to help you provide what these birds need or find someone who can do that for them. pigeons need quality feed, a calcium source, red grit, bathing and medications kept on hand for just in case , also having a hand feeding formula in the freezer can be handy when and if needed. so IMO someone needs to be responsible for them, and that would be the adults in your life who can provide it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, don't mix it in their feed. Put it in a separate dish. It could be mixed in with grit, but you aren't even supplying them with that. Pigeon grit has minerals and things in it that they need. The egg shells help with calcium, instead of giving oyster shell.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

isnt it grit just small rocks do normal rocks t=have the minerals they need


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I keep telling you, but you seem to try to find the cheapest way out. When they make pigeon grit, they add things to it that they need. Now, you can just let them eat the pebbles they pick up, and that will help them to grind up their food. Or you can try to supplement them with the extra things they need so that they well be happier and healthier. It's totally up to you. When you keep any animal, it is going to cost something for the animals health and well being. I know these things are an expense to you, but they really don't cost all that much. Do you have a birthday or something coming up? You could make a list of the things you need and ask for these things for your birthday. There is always a way, if you want to take the best care of your birds, and you want the babies to be strong and healthy.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

im going to go down to petsmart with my dad and buy the stuff their gonna need


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be great, but I'm not sure Petsmart has everything. You may have to look in other places.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

then ill go to petsmart and petland


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't always carry things for pigeons. They cater more to small caged birds and parrots and the like.


----------

